# free Raleigh Veloce full 531 Frame read all



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2013)

22" square Raleigh Veloce frame only . before you all get excited it has a dent in top tube and a big crease on underside of downtube along with smaller creases around headstock other than that good condition . takes later allen key brakes .

foc to collect from nn8 wellingborough postcode or cost of postage aprox £15

cant load pics but have loads ready to send so just ask

also on ctc


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2013)

if its not claimed by 4th of May then off to the tip


----------

